
Ted Cruz shook hands with COVID-19 positive party, puts self in quarantine - QUFB
https://twitter.com/SenTedCruz/status/1236790420253954050
======
aazaa
This is going to sound alarmist, but so would the idea of politicians putting
themselves into quarantine just a few weeks ago.

We need to start thinking about postponement of the 2020 election, with
COVID-19 cited as the reason. Expect the drumbeat of this tune to grow louder
and louder in the coming months.

~~~
kpierce
No, that will legitimize not holding fair elections ever again. Most states
have an absentee vote by mail program. Move to a vote by mail system.

~~~
aazaa
Voting isn't the issue. Campaigning is (or will be cited). Not saying it's a
good idea, but it's one that will be out there regardless.

------
jvm___
For 4 more days to make a full 14 after he met and shook hands with the
infectee 10 days ago. He's symptom free but wants to make sure he stays that
way.

